
Show HN: Audiograph – WebGL/WebAudio Music Visualizer - mattdesl
http://audiograph.xyz/
======
brudgers
Besides the space key, are there any other ways of interacting with the music?

~~~
mattdesl
Yup, just space key at the moment.

